# [SOLVED] error code 2761



## Adamza (Feb 11, 2011)

does anyone knows how to fix error 2761?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: error code 2761*

Hello,

Is this error occurring during the installation of a single program, or every MSI file you install?

If only a single program, what program is it?


----------



## Adamza (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: error code 2761*

I was getting the "solution center.msi" message. Finally, I realized that the solution center belongs to my HP printer. After inserting the printer's installation disc when it was asking for a disc - all my problems disappeared. :smile:


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: error code 2761*

Great, glad to hear it. Let us know if you need anything else!


----------

